# Monty Python's Flying Mafia



## Karkat Vantas (Nov 28, 2009)

Monty Python's Flying Mafia is a Monty Python themed game of Mafia. I'm assuming you've all played Mafia before, so I'm not going to post the rules here.

It was a normal day in London. Gumbys bashed bricks together, Lemming examined teeth, and all was hunky-dorey. Then... the Mafia came into town. Desperate to make England silliness-free, they'll try to get rid of everyone they can in their attempt to make England as bleak and predictable as possible.

The citizens are prepared to take on this task, but unsure as to how to do such, with the Mafia disguised as oridnary townspeople. A battle of wits will soon ensue...

Roles:

Mafia:

*Queen of England:* The head of the Mafia.

*Mr. Hilter:* The second in command. If the Queen dies, Hilter becomes the head and takes control of the night killings.

*Cardinal Ximinez:* The head of the Spanish Inquisition, Ximinez isn't aligned with the Mafia, but cheers them on from the sidelines. During the day, at any time, he may say, "Nobody expects the Spanish Inquisition! Place (player) into the Comfy Chair!" The player he names will die from being seated in the comfy chair, and Ximinez will die from fatigue.

Citizens:

*Arthur Lemming:* Special investigator for the British Dental Association. During the night, he may PM the Game Master with the name of a player. The Game Master will tell him Lemming the player's alignment. He may only do this once per night.

*Brain Surgeon Gumby:* This Gumby traded his bricks for a surgeon's mask. During the night, he may choose to watch a member of his choice. If that player is killed by the Mafia, BSG will patch him back together, canceling out the Mafia's actions.

*Mr. E. Nesbitt:* Mr. E. Nesbitt has learned the first rule of not being seen: not to stand up. However, he picks very obvious hiding places. Thus, all night actions directed at him have a 50% chance of failing.

*Gumbys:* Normal townsfolk who believe in bashing two bricks together.

The Neutral:

*Mr. Neutron:* The man with the strength of an army! The man with the wisdom of a scholar! The man with the power to destroy the world. He may choose to join either the Mafia or the Citizens. He can also use any of the following powers:

It's... Mode: You may do one of two things in this mode.
1. PM the Game Master during the night phase and tell him to end it early. All night actions will be canceled out.
2. During the day phase, you may post "It's..." in bold font. If you do, the day phase ends early.
Nudge Nudge Mode: In this mode, he may give the Game Master the name of a player during the night. Neutron will then spout disturbing sexual innuendo that will disgust the target so much that they will not be able to post in the thread for that day.
Invisible Mode: He has the same powers as Mr. E. Nesbitt.
Anagram Mode: He may PM the Game Master with a witty anagram. All night actions will be randomized. He may only use this power once.
Richard III Mode: He may PM the Game Master with the name of a player. The player will be informed that they have been Richard III-ified, and can only post the words "My horse, my horse, my kingdom for a horse!" during the day.

The Monster!:

*The Killer Rabbit of Caernabbog:* If this adorable little bunny is targeted by the Mafia, he will become angry and enter DECAPITATION MODE! If he is executed while in this mode, he will enter a RABBIT RAGE and kill everyone in a humongous blast of rabbit teeth. This is the only way the Killer Rabbit can win.

Win Scenarios:

There are quite a few ways for the game to end. The five win scenarios are as follows:

1. Only Mafia members are alive, in which case the *Mafia wins.*
2. All Mafia members (Ximinez optional) are dead, in which case the *Citizens win.*
3. The Killer Rabbit is executed while in DECAPITATION MODE. If this occurs, *the Killer Rabbit wins*. This is the only way the Killer Rabbit can win.
4. All players are dead, in which case nobody wins. Oh, bugger.

Players:
Spam Walker
BlazieSpamAura
Spam Panikkay and Spam
Spam Bacon andButterfree
Flora Spam and Spam and Ashes
Pspam Psymon
OrngSumb Spam and Eggs
Loco Spam Mocho With Bacon and Eggs With A Side of Spam
Worst Spammy Spammy Username Ever and Eggs


----------



## nastypass (Nov 30, 2009)

Kam said:


> The Order of Brian:
> 
> Any member (except Brian, of course!) may reply to their role PM and state that they would like to follow the Order of Brian. If Brian is killed by public vote, then any members of the Order will commit suicide out of sadness. Awww.


Joining, but one question.  Why on earth would anyone join the Order of Brian?  There's no upside, and you instantly die if you lynch one specific member whose identity you don't even get to know.


----------



## Blazie (Nov 30, 2009)

Join? =D I do agree with Walker, however. There doesn't seem to be an upside to the Order of Brian…


----------



## Panikkay (Nov 30, 2009)

Joining :D


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Nov 30, 2009)

I forgot to mention this: All members who choose the Order of Brian learn who Brian is. If only OoB members remain, then all members of the OoB that are still standing win. (Of course, since the OoB is a third party, the game would still continue as normal until any of the win scenarios are achieved.)


----------



## Blazie (Dec 1, 2009)

Kam said:


> If only OoB members remain, then all members of the OoB that are still standing win.


Yes, but you don't know who the other members of the Order are, so how could you possibly plot to win in this way? It would be pure luck with no strategy involved.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Dec 1, 2009)

However, as all of them will support Brian, you can easily tell who's part of the Order.


----------



## Butterfree (Dec 1, 2009)

Also, what happens if Brian is killed by the Mafia? Does the Order of Brian still commit suicide (in that case, there would be a loophole for the Mafia: one of them joins the Order and learns who Brian is, and then they shoot Brian, sacrificing one Mafia member to hopefully kill a bunch of innocents)? If not, what happens - is the Order dissolved, or do they continue to exist despite the death of Brian (in both cases, it is even more beneficial for the Mafia to join the Order in order to learn the identity of Brian and then kill him - in the former, it eliminates the threat of an Order win, and in the latter, they've gained themselves a new win condition while eliminating any chance of Brian being killed and making them lose)?

I also think the Order of Brian win isn't very well thought out; it's kind of lame to have the game come to a conclusion only for the GM to suddenly go, "Oh, well, actually, the Order of Brian won the game on the second turn and you've all been wasting your time since." :/

Eh, I'm joining anyway. Should be fun.


----------



## Flora (Dec 1, 2009)

Joininginging~


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Dec 1, 2009)

If the Mafia kills Brian, no suicides occur. I doubt anyone's going to join the Order anyway, so it's not that big of a deal. If Brian dies, the Order dissolves, yes.

Only seven slots left! (Wuh-oh.)


----------



## Dave Strider (Dec 1, 2009)

Joinfish.


----------



## OrngSumb (Dec 1, 2009)

Total join


----------



## Loco Mocho (Dec 1, 2009)

spam spam spam joinage and spam!


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Dec 1, 2009)

Signed you all up.

Also, I sincerely apologize to Flora for that embarrassing typo.


----------



## Flora (Dec 2, 2009)

Uh, I missed that, so you're fine.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Dec 2, 2009)

I'll join.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Dec 2, 2009)

Thank god you missed it. You'd kill me if you saw how I misspelled it.

Added Worst.


----------



## Flora (Dec 2, 2009)

I think I know was it was though

You're still fine.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Dec 10, 2009)

...tbh, we could probably start now. If anybody else wants to join, you have three days left.


----------



## nastypass (Dec 10, 2009)

Kam said:


> ...tbh, we could probably start now. If anybody else wants to join, you have three days left.


You have more roles than people.  This does not make for fun games!


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Dec 10, 2009)

I could always remove Gumby or Brian.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Dec 13, 2009)

Alright then.

The final roles are:

The Queen of England
Mr. Hilter
Cardinal Ximinez

Lemming
Brain Surgeon Gumby
E. Nesbitt
Gumby

Mr. Neutron

The Killer Rabbit of Caernabog

Roles will be PMed to you in... a few hours? Dunno.


----------

